# robot-assisted laparoscopic periprostatic cyst removal



## rmiller2012 (May 12, 2010)

Hi all:   

My doc did a very rare surgery on a patient of ours.    The patient's diagnosis is periprostatic cyst.    Doc went in and did a diagnostic cystoscopy to see the bladder and prostate.   All normal except for the cystic area which was pushing up on the right side of the bladder.   He removed the scope and incerted a Foley cath.   

The patient was then prepped for laproscopic surgery.  Laparscopy was performed.   HThere was a large cystic lesion olcoated posterior to the bladder on the right side with peritoneal tissue overlying it.    

Additional ports 8-mm were placed for the robotic surgery and Dissection was bejun.  Adhesions from the right hemicolon were taken down laterally to visualize the pelvis more adequately.   Te sigmoid had mild adhesions to the left lateral abdomial wall.   These were talken down sharply and bluntly to allow adequate visualization of the pelvis.   Dissection was then begun around the cyst.  .........   Dissection was continued circ umferentially until cyst was completely freed.   ......     the Foley was then removed and the surgery was over......

I need help coding this as there is no such code that even comes close to this in the cpt.   I was wondering if I should use the 55899-unspecified procedure, male genital system, drop the note to paper and submit with a modifer -22 for extra work involved.   

Any takers????    

Anxiously awaiting.   Rita Miller


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 17, 2010)

What do you think about laparoscopic unlisted 49329 and compare it to 49203(depending on the size of the cyst)?


----------

